# Game #10 - Sixers @ Heat - November 18th, 2005 - 7:30 PM (EST)



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*November 18, 2005 - 7:30 PM (EST)

 
Philadelphia 76ers (6-3) @ Miami Heat (5-3)

American Airlines Arena, Miami, FL*

*Head Coaches:*
 
Maurice Cheeks/Stan Van Gundy

*Projected Starting Lineups:*
     
Allen Iverson/Andre Iguodala/Kyle Korver/Chris Webber/Steven Hunter
     
Jason Williams/Dwyane Wade/James Posey/Udonis Haslem/Alonzo Mourning


*KEY MATCHUP:*
 
*- Andre Iguodala -VS- Dwyane Wade -*​
No Shaq. No problem. 

*GO SIXERS!!!*


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

I don't think the Heat are that good yet. Still it'll be a good gage to see where we are as a team. 

AI is gonna light up J-will. 

Sixers win 7 in a row.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

I worry about this game. I think it could snap the streak, but I really hope it does not. I have not see any game footage, but I read the box scores and watch the gametrackers, this season has been exciting.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

I think Without Shaq Miami is a mediocre team Shaq is not only a dominating inside presence but he also frees up everyone else on his team when he is in the game bc other teams are forced to double down I am not worried about this game at all bc we seem to be doing a good job of shutting certain players down and to beat the Shaq-less heat all you have to do is stop wade and you win

7 in row go sixers


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> I think Without Shaq Miami is a mediocre team Shaq is not only a dominating inside presence but he also frees up everyone else on his team when he is in the game bc other teams are forced to double down I am not worried about this game at all bc we seem to be doing a good job of shutting certain players down and to beat the Shaq-less heat all you have to do is stop wade and you win
> 
> 7 in row go sixers


I agree again with you I -76...I tend to agree with u alot......The Heat are not playing good ball this year since Shaq's been out. I've been watching all of thier games as well as the Sixers since my wife is a Heat fan :rocket: ....We will own the WADES....I mean the Heat............7 in a Row BABY!!!!!
......I cant wait till tip-off!!!! ME and my wife always bet on our games.....I cant tell ya what we bet....might be some kids in here lol...........

Oh yeah.....I hope Alonzo dont slap Webber around to bad.......lol....thats a mean dude


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

I don't think the Sixers are good enough to pencil in any W's before a game. Not yet. They have a good chance of losing this game if they take Miami for granted without Shaq.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

SixersFan said:


> I don't think the Sixers are good enough to pencil in any W's before a game. Not yet. They have a good chance of losing this game if they take Miami for granted without Shaq.


Word


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

SixersFan said:


> I don't think the Sixers are good enough to pencil in any W's before a game. Not yet. They have a good chance of losing this game if they take Miami for granted without Shaq.



I'm not penciling in a win....I just have faith in my team :woot: .....Thats just me!!!!!!! And like I said I've watched every Miami game and they haven't impressed me at all! I think we will beat them. Did you see New Orleans almost smash the Heat, if it wasn't for Wade in the last seconds........


*SIXERS OWN!!!!*


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

DieSlow69 said:


> I'm not penciling in a win....I just have faith in my team :woot: .....Thats just me!!!!!!!


Good to see at least a few others that do around here :cheers:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Should be a good game. Two of the top teams in the East (so far) is always exciting.
Heat still trying to find any chemistry they can get, plus no shaq....but I also have faith in my team! :biggrin: 

Sixers have one of my favorite players in the NBA in A.I., yet i fear him so much when he plays against the Heat. pairing with webber, sixers have a legitemate chance to win. Hers hoping A.I. wont have a good game for my teams sake lol :cheers:


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

I think the Sixers take this. Shouldn't underestimate Zo though, his energy scares me.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

sure we don't have Shaq...but Zo is still a ton better than any of your centers, we don't lose an advantage there.

It should be a good game, we'll rise up and play against a good team at home...should be interesting.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

I agree it'll be a fun game to watch. As for Zo I'd say at this point in his career him and a healthy Sammy are on the same level. But Dally's hurt of course and steven Hunter's got the assignment of gaurding a superior center...what else is new though?


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> I agree it'll be a fun game to watch. As for Zo I'd say at this point in his career him and a healthy Sammy are on the same level. But Dally's hurt of course and steven Hunter's got the assignment of gaurding a superior center...what else is new though?


Come on dude there is no way Sammy and Zo are on the same level Sammys def more talented than Zo is at this point in his career but Sammy is injured so Zo and Hunter yah i would say no big difference there but it doesnt matter if you Zo is the better center bc he doesnt draw the attention Shaq does so like i said be4 all we have to do is shut down wade and we got 7 in a row


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> Come on dude there is no way Sammy and Zo are on the same level Sammys def more talented than Zo is at this point in his career but Sammy is injured so Zo and Hunter yah i would say no big difference there but it doesnt matter if you Zo is the better center bc he doesnt draw the attention Shaq does so like i said be4 all we have to do is shut down wade and we got 7 in a row



-Hands Route the "longest sentence without punctuation" award-

Congrats brother


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

Zo's effect should be somewhat negated by the fact that CWebb will make nice inside passes for finishers around the rim like Nailon, Iggy and hopefully a couple from Hunter. Iverson WILL light up Jason Williams, no surprises there. The real key will be if Iggy can now become a Wade stopper. I personally think I can, but refs love to help Wade out by sending him to the free throw line damn near every other possession so the foul trouble will be critical from a defensive standpoint. Korver should do a nice job on Walker, especially if he keeps up the hustle. It'll be a great game to say the least.


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

I don't think the Sixers are at the level to count their wins. They could lose any given night to any team, if A.I plays ok, with no help. The Heat have not looked impressive, I want to see Iguodala on Wade, cause that boy was covering Kobe in that game, and he intimidated Kobe. Want to see how good of a defender that kid is. I don't like Jason Williams, his defense is pathetic. I hope A. I doesn't burn us that much. I think will win this one, unless Iguodala is the truth, and could contain Wade. Zo is going to manhandle your frontline too.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

DWadeistheTruth said:


> I don't think the Sixers are at the level to count their wins. They could lose any given night to any team, if A.I plays ok, with no help. The Heat have not looked impressive, I want to see Iguodala on Wade, cause that boy was covering Kobe in that game, and he intimidated Kobe. Want to see how good of a defender that kid is. I don't like Jason Williams, his defense is pathetic. I hope A. I doesn't burn us that much. I think will win this one, unless Iguodala is the truth, and could contain Wade. Zo is going to manhandle your frontline too.


 Good points, but not so sure about Zo being much of a factor offensively down low. Defensively he'll always be a threat but that's the major part of his impact.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> -Hands Route the "longest sentence without punctuation" award-
> 
> Congrats brother


Lol Oh i didnt know this was grammar school jus hear to disscuss some Sixer ball not here to impress all the english teachers around the world


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

you guys seem to be underestimating both Zo and Udon inside offensively....i guess we'll see, but I think we'll win the battle inside....


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> you guys seem to be underestimating both Zo and Udon inside offensively....i guess we'll see, but I think we'll win the battle inside....


Im not underestimating your inside offense bc you might win the inside battle but your inside will not nearly be good enough to force every one to collapse to give you the outside game and free Wade up as much as it would if shaq was in there

But with all that aside Good Luck it should be a good game


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

lol did you see the Bobcats vs. Pacers or Wizards vs. Spurs.

I dont see how a 5-3 is not impressive when in fact Philly has the same record.

I think Philly Wins because Jason Williams will not be playing in this game we will miss his 3pt shot(yes lately hehas been hitting about 45% from the 3point arc.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> Come on dude there is no way Sammy and Zo are on the same level Sammys def more talented than Zo is at this point in his career but Sammy is injured so Zo and Hunter yah i would say no big difference there but it doesnt matter if you Zo is the better center bc he doesnt draw the attention Shaq does so like i said be4 all we have to do is shut down wade and we got 7 in a row


If you really think Hunter is on the same level as Zo, you're definately underestimating Zo, and this is coming from a Sixers fan perspective.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

MiamiHeat03 said:


> lol did you see the Bobcats vs. Pacers or Wizards vs. Spurs.
> 
> I dont see how a 5-3 is not impressive when in fact Philly has the same record.
> 
> I think Philly Wins because Jason Williams will not be playing in this game we will miss his 3pt shot(yes lately hehas been hitting about 45% from the 3point arc.


Well Philly is 6-3, not 5-3, not to mention Philly has won 6 straight. I'm not implying that Philly will win, just stating the situation.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Ras said:


> If you really think Hunter is on the same level as Zo, you're definately underestimating Zo, and this is coming from a Sixers fan perspective.


Hunter vs Zo as players Clearly Hunters not on his level but production wise this year I think they are pretty close


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

yes sorry but still an impressive record without Shaq not mediocre team.


We have a decent chance if Walker,and Payton play well.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> Hunter vs Zo as players Clearly Hunters not on his level but production wise this year I think they are pretty close


Production wise?

*Hunter -* 8.7 ppg/4.2 rpg/1.89 bpg/59.3 FG%/27.9 mpg
*Mourning -* 11.0 ppg/7.9 rpg/3.75 bpg/59.6 FG%/27.4 mpg

So in comparable minutes, Zo puts up much better numbers. Zo almost doubles his rebounds and blocks.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Jus went and pushed ALL IN on the Sixers at the sportsbook had to do it when I saw we were "Underdogs" in this game


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

27-25 Philly after 1

Iggys not looking good on Wade tho he needs to step it up


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

The 3 ball has pretty much killed us in this game so far and right now we just cant make a shot

Heat up 10 with about 6 left in the 3rd

Lets see if we can get it together


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

not looking good heading into the 4th.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

yah were jus having a bad game and not converting off the TOs like we usually do


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> yah were jus having a bad game and not converting off the TOs like we usually do




That and Our defense was terrible......I had to listen to my wife :banana: :banana: :banana: all night......Damn.....I wish she would have just went to sleep......


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Route I-76 said:


> *I think Without Shaq Miami is a mediocre team* Shaq is not only a dominating inside presence but he also frees up everyone else on his team when he is in the game bc other teams are forced to double down I am not worried about this game at all bc we seem to be doing a good job of shutting certain players down and to beat the Shaq-less heat all you have to do is stop wade and you win
> 
> 7 in row go sixers


Care to change your opinion?

Wade - 32pts 10ast 9reb 3stl 1blk

Iggy a Wade stopper?:laugh:


----------



## DWadeistheTruth (Apr 25, 2005)

DieSlow69 said:


> That and Our defense was terrible.....*.I had to listen to my wife :banana: :banana: :banana: all night......Damn.....I wish she would have just went to sleep...*...


 :laugh:


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Tough loss.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

Iron Man said:


> Care to change your opinion?
> 
> Wade - 32pts 10ast 9reb 3stl 1blk
> 
> Iggy a Wade stopper?:laugh:


Great game by Wade. Was he just beating Iggy the entire night, or was Iggy actually having an off night?


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

Lack of ball movement killed the SIxers offense...I also think they were really tired given that they player two straight before last night.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Iron Man said:


> Care to change your opinion?
> 
> Wade - 32pts 10ast 9reb 3stl 1blk
> 
> Iggy a Wade stopper?:laugh:


Actually no I dont because we played Worse then a Mediocre team last night **** Toronto might of been able to beat us the defense Scheme they used was horrible it did not seem like Iggy was even on Wade the whole time I said all we would of had to do was stop Wade to beat you which if we did we would have So was I really wrong I dont think so We jus played horrible


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

well its very hard for Wade to go on a off night much like Iverson.

Also all Miami had to do was basicly contain AI and they win, 76ers need Webber to step up for Philly to win games.

I think Iggy is more suited to guarding players like Artest and Kobe instead of players like Wade or Arenas.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

MiamiHeat03 said:


> I think Iggy is more suited to guarding players like Artest and Kobe instead of players like Wade or Arenas.


You're right about that.


----------

